# Question: Index Image



## Stephen (Sep 5, 2002)

Is there a way to change the image that is indexed on the gallery page? I want to change the one I have for my album (Monadnock).

-T


----------



## Greg (Sep 5, 2002)

Have a look at this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=228


----------



## Stephen (Sep 5, 2002)

Excellent! Thanks for the info!

Stephen


----------

